# Irrigation valve on regular sprinklers



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone ever think about trying to run an irrigation control box and valves with an above ground sprinkler system with garden hose?

Reason being it seem like a lot of people have problems with hose end timers that hook up to the water spicket. Kind of just thinking out loud.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good idea. How about a manifold with 4-6 1" inline valves and the solenoids operated with the likes of a Hunter Node 9V controller. That is a set up that I have used on sprig and seed grow ins where the irrigation system must turn on reliably no excuses or explanations allowed. Other advantage is that 1" inline valves are not as restrictive as the faucet mount timers. You can get 20 GPM through a 1" valve.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Greendoc I will have to look into that hunter node. I was looking at the orbit timer with valve. Also this will still be supplied by the water spickets.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ended up going with orbit timers and valves because it was cheaper then the hunter. We will see if I made a mistake trying to save some money. Here is what I built





One for each spicket at my house.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ha! That's pretty damn clever. Wish I would have gone with something like that last year


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All you need to do now is bury it. :lol:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

g-man said:


> All you need to do now is bury it. :lol:


Haha true. I think I have done everything except bury it. I might do that at some point but probably not. That is a ton of digging. If I was going to do that, I would want to tie into the main water line as well as run electrical. I believe in San Antonio you have to have a license to do that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It goes pretty quick. You only have 3k. I've done it on my house. Yes, check your local code.


----------



## spinrut (May 10, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Ended up going with orbit timers and valves because it was cheaper then the hunter. We will see if I made a mistake trying to save some money. Here is what I built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, that's some good inspiration right there. what size garden hose are you feeding that with? 5/8s?

also can you share some details on what parts you used, how well it's been working, what type of psi/gpm you were getting in your setup?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@spinrut

Parts
-1" orbit valves-https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-0-75-in-Plastic-Electric-Inline-Irrigation-Valve/1179013

-Orbit dc current solenoid(needed because of the battery powered timer. Must replace these on any valves you buy separately. The valve that comes with the timer already has it)https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-Black-Replacement-Solenoid/3461102

Orbit battery operated timer 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-1-Station-Irrigation-Timer/3307452

The manifold are primarily 1" pic pipe. At each end and inlet to the manifold I had to use a 1" sleeve and 3/4" coupling so I could get down to male and female hose fittings. I supply the manifold with 3/4" hose and the hose leaving the manifold to my sprinklers are 5/8". My water pressure I am getting is around 50 psi and I get anywhere between 6-7 gpm.

As far as how it works, I have only used it once to water my lawn over night early in the morning. I had no problems with it other then figuring out how to set the timers. Time will tell to see how it performs. I went with orbit because it was cheaper. The reviews on all the parts I used are mixed so we will see how it does long term. Hunter makes similar stuff but the timer is more then twice the price of the orbit timer.


----------



## spinrut (May 10, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> @spinrut
> 
> Parts
> -1" orbit valves-https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-0-75-in-Plastic-Electric-Inline-Irrigation-Valve/1179013
> ...


cool thanks for the info and the links! Another question. Do you protect the timer/solenoids from the elements/UV at all or do you just leave them out?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@spinrut I disconnect mine and put them in the garage. I set up the system night before and then take it apart in the morning before I go to work.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Hmm, So your saying I could have a rachio control my above ground sprinklers... Sweet idea!


----------



## emile (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi - just curious as to how this has held up for you over the last few weeks? Have you come across any issues? I am starting to look into doing this for my yard. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Ended up going with orbit timers and valves because it was cheaper then the hunter. We will see if I made a mistake trying to save some money. Here is what I built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > All you need to do now is bury it. :lol:
> ...


Chances are the city does not require homeowners to have a license to install their own irrigation, they just can't engage in teh business of irrigation without a license.

For example, here's what my local code says, which acts as an amendment to the International Plumbing Code (uniform building codes):



> Section 608.16.5.2 Valid license required. Any person who connects an irrigation system to the water supply within the city must hold a valid license, as defined by title 30, Texas Administrative Code, chapter 30 and required by chapter 1903 of the Texas Occupations Code, or as defined by chapter 365, title 22 of the Texas Administrative Code and required by chapter 1301 of the Texas Occupations Code.
> 
> Exemptions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex

Thanks for the info!

My system has been working great. I only drag everything out and put everything up once a week which beats previous summers. I think it is a big reason why I have been able to keep my grass green this year.


----------

